# Animated Short Films



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 5, 2017)

Subject says it all. On-topic posts and discussion welcome. 

Here's a lovely and award-winning piece that just popped up on youtube two weeks ago from a talented Chilean director, Fernanda Frick.


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 7, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> Here's a lovely and award-winning piece


Funny. I just posted that same video yesterday in a different thread...
forums.furaffinity.net: Here's the Plan

Great video


----------



## Sagt (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## Ashke (Jan 10, 2018)




----------

